# Removable Poling platform



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Poling platform? We don't need no stinkin' poling platform! ;D

Just stand on a cooler, easy to unbolt and move and actually has more then one function for 1/4 the price.


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Oyster,

I have a removable platform on my current skiff.  I can remove it in a few minutes while on the water. It allows me to access tight creeks and back country areas I otherwise could not get into.  Worth it's weight in gold when I need it.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Poling platform? We don't need no stinkin' poling platform! ;D
> 
> Just stand on a cooler, easy to unbolt and move and actually has more then one function for 1/4 the price.


but but...platforms LOOK soooo cool! ;-)


Flpt, Looks like your setup requires a few tools (Wrench) unless my eyes deceive me?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Since you would have to have it custom made have yours attached by hitch pins - two seconds and it would be free.


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep, just need an allen wrench. If I were starting from scratch I would have a platform built with taco marine break away pins.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Yep, just need an allen wrench. If I were starting from scratch I would have a platform built with taco marine break away pins.


Those are pretty nice. I just looked it up. I wonder how difficult they are to align though...


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Alignment has never been an issue for me with the tacos. Have the fabricator weld the tacos as close to the mounting flanges as possible and use individual mounting flanges


----------



## Jimallenjr904 (9 mo ago)

So I have a famous craft 1800xl that my father left me and took the poking platform off however the boat shed it stored in will not allow me to put the boat back in was wandering if there's a way to make it detachable


----------

